# A list of S-P-S-[x]-S "hacks?"



## ignavia (Oct 4, 2004)

So apparently Select-Play-Select-9-Select turns on a clock? And we know S-P-S-30-S enables 30s skip. What others are there?


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

ignavia said:


> So apparently Select-Play-Select-9-Select turns on a clock? And we know S-P-S-30-S enables 30s skip. What others are there?


Many of these work on the Premiere.


----------



## snfsma (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know about the clock, thanks for posting this!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

strejcek said:


> Many of these work on the Premiere.


That is a hard thread to find SPS codes. 
I can never remember the overscan overlay code, and end up googling for it (S-P-S-7-S, and *not* implemented on Premiere).


----------



## ignavia (Oct 4, 2004)

strejcek said:


> Many of these work on the Premiere.


Thanks. I knew there must be one, I just couldn't get the search terms right.

Overscan overlay?


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I used to have A DirecTivo R10. Though the 30 second skip hack worked, it would not survive a reboot.

When my Premiere rebooted due to a power outage, 30 second skip was still there! The clock hack I had to redo, however.

Why is the clock a hack? They should put that in the preferences.

My kids just found out if you press 0 from the main menu, it will play the Tivo startup animation.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

My favorite code after 30 sec skip is enabled permanently is the following one (and is first thing I execute following a reboot):
1. Start playback of a recorded show
2. Press pause and then down arrow to hide the stupid "pause ad"
3. Resume playback and press clear
4. Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select

This clears trick play overlays very quickly which also serves to essentially eliminate the annoying pause ads. Also makes it very obvious when a reboot has happened because when you do trick plays the overlays don't go away quickly (in place of the clock overlay which can get annoying).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I like having the clock. Keeps me from having to turn my head to see the clock on the wall.
Also, it displays the elapsed time while your watching a recorded show.
The benefit is that it does not survive a reboot and I know when a reboot happens.

I don't use the SPSPauseS hack because I don't like the overlays disappearing so quickly.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ignavia said:


> Thanks. I knew there must be one, I just couldn't get the search terms right.
> 
> Overscan overlay?


Here is the result of using S-P-S-7-S on a Series3 model:









You use the numbers and/or lines to adjust the vertical and horizontal positions on the TV to center the TiVo output on your screen.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Select - Play - Select - Instant Replay - Select (SPS-Ir-S) turns on a status bar at the bottom of the screen showing tuner status and some other info.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

*Solution for 14.9.2.2 Update to Enable Superfast Banner Clearing*



moyekj said:


> My favorite code after 30 sec skip is enabled permanently is the following one (and is first thing I execute following a reboot):
> 1. Start playback of a recorded show
> 2. Press pause and then down arrow to hide the stupid "pause ad"
> 3. Resume playback and press clear
> ...


This becomes a little trickier after the 14.9.2.2. Update. No banner ads are displayed anymore on newly recorded programming. Without a banner ad, the toggle no longer works.

So, make sure you keep an older show around with the banner ads saved with the program. Play the show until pressing pause causes the banner ad to display. It may take a while, but eventually, they will show up. Then follow the above procedure.

Make sure you mark this show you used as SAVE UNTIL I DELETE as you might need it again after any reboot!

The big advantage now, it that once you have gotten it to work on the one older show, it carries over onto all NEW programming, and you don't have to do this on _every_ show when you play it, like before!

14.9.2.2. Nirvana!

Both the 30 second commercial skip (using '3-0' instead of 'Pause') and the time and digital playbar progress (using '9' instead of 'Pause') still work, exactly as on all previous Updates and on all TiVo's.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> I used to have A DirecTivo R10. Though the 30 second skip hack worked, it would not survive a reboot.
> 
> When my Premiere rebooted due to a power outage, 30 second skip was still there! The clock hack I had to redo, however.
> 
> ...


On an S2, in TiVo Central

0=startup animation
9=showcases
8=suggestions (apparently it keeps a list even if you've told it never to record suggestions)
7=setup manual recording
6=browse by time
5=browse by channel
4=search by title
3=create wishlist search
2=to do list
1=season pass manager


----------



## toml (May 3, 2010)

Unfortunately tivo broke the "SPS" hacks with the new update the Premiere's. I hope they fix this problem soon.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

toml said:


> Unfortunately tivo broke the "SPS" hacks with the new update the Premiere's. I hope they fix this problem soon.


 There's several workarounds which still allows entering of SPS codes:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8912068#post8912068

The clock hack however is broken as it shows up tiny and in middle of screen if using HDUI. Use SDUI if you really need that.


----------



## toml (May 3, 2010)

I don't "really" need the clock, but it was nice to have it on-screen while watching a show. I hope they fix it.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

If you look at where the clock sits, you'll see the clock sits in the bottom right if the screen was SD. Now that its HD, it shows up in the middle. So the clock hack has not been updated for HD.


----------

